
WhatsApp is down WORLDWIDE - pablosanta
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/3/15537210/whatsapp-down-outage-service-issues
======
pablosanta
Facebook's extremely popular instant messaging service for mobile phones is
down right now. WhatsApp official status twitter account
([https://twitter.com/wa_status](https://twitter.com/wa_status)) shows no
activity since 2014. Twitter users are actively tweeting about it right now
([https://twitter.com/search?q=whatsapp](https://twitter.com/search?q=whatsapp)).

------
Grazester
I was wondering why I couldn't log into the web portal. Guess I know why now

